# 2012 IIHF Ice Hockey World Championship



## Guitarwizard (May 11, 2012)

Anyone into it?


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

Been following it here and there since several of my teams players are in it now. Coverage of it is incredibly sparse here in North America though, especially with the Stanley Cup Playoffs still underway. Haven't seen/heard much of anything from the IIHF since that insane headshot in the France-Kazakhstan match, but man, that made me cringe.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 11, 2012)

I'm watching a lot. Finland is doing great now, would have won the block but tonight we lost against Canada 5-3 (last goal to empty net), which is not a particularly big surprise since Canada is one real ultimate team... but I'm mad because Finland was SLAYING the first period. 2-0 and Canada took their time-out. Our commentator was totally in flames about the Finnish domination, as usual  But then a few mistakes, Canada gets the drive back and starts controlling the game. Props to Canadian individual skills! Finland was doing miles better teamwork - very few penalties too - but no use when that inevitable mistake happens and Canada breaks away.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 12, 2012)

Canada made a mess of Kazakhstan 8 - 0 today with a 5 goal 3rd period.

The game against Finland was more entertaining to say the least


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2012)

Pav said:


> Been following it here and there since several of my teams players are in it now. Coverage of it is incredibly sparse here in North America though, especially with the Stanley Cup Playoffs still underway. Haven't seen/heard much of anything from the IIHF since that insane headshot in the France-Kazakhstan match, but man, that made me cringe.



Yeah unfortunately only the US games are being televised here. I'd much rather see Russia since Geno is playing for them now 

He had a hat trick and two assists yesterday in Russia's win over Sweden


----------



## Pav (May 12, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Yeah unfortunately only the US games are being televised here. I'd much rather see Russia since Geno is playing for them now
> 
> He had a hat trick and two assists yesterday in Russia's win over Sweden



I know, I keep hearing about him tearing it up overseas and I'm like...where was that a month ago?  Sean Couturier is NOT that good.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2012)

Pav said:


> I know, I keep hearing about him tearing it up overseas and I'm like...where was that a month ago?  Sean Couturier is NOT that good.



In his defense the whole team was playing like crap and he was getting mugged with no calls


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

And earlier today I saw Anssi Salmela board the living shit out of Alex Goligoski. Is it just me, or are the international tournaments seeing a rise in headshots/violent hits? With the size and style of the rinks, it seems like players would have to make a very concerted effort to be suddenly checking each other the way they are now.

And totally off topic: but every time I see/hear of Alex Goligoski, I just want to heave a massive sigh of relief and say "*THANK YOU* for James Neal." Or even Matt Niskanen, at this point.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 14, 2012)

Pav said:


> And earlier today I saw Anssi Salmela board the living shit out of Alex Goligoski. Is it just me, or are the international tournaments seeing a rise in headshots/violent hits? With the size and style of the rinks, it seems like players would have to make a very concerted effort to be suddenly checking each other the way they are now.
> 
> And totally off topic: but every time I see/hear of Alex Goligoski, I just want to heave a massive sigh of relief and say "*THANK YOU* for James Neal." Or even Matt Niskanen, at this point.



Yeah, Salmela's check was totally uncalled for and very dangerous. Just penalty. The game sucked balls though, we were barely even playing ffs. Regarding violence the Russia-Sweden match was a joke - a broken Swedish nose and two Russians were suspended, one for three games and the other for one.

But game-wise the worst slaughter just happened last night when Norway beat Germany 12-4. I really felt bad already for the German goalie, he got really freaking mad and no wonder. Not nice to see :/


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2012)

Pav said:


> And earlier today I saw Anssi Salmela board the living shit out of Alex Goligoski. Is it just me, or are the international tournaments seeing a rise in headshots/violent hits? With the size and style of the rinks, it seems like players would have to make a very concerted effort to be suddenly checking each other the way they are now.
> 
> And totally off topic: but every time I see/hear of Alex Goligoski, I just want to heave a massive sigh of relief and say "*THANK YOU* for James Neal." Or even Matt Niskanen, at this point.



Missed that game, really wish more than just the USA games were being televised here...

Yeah I know what you mean about Goligoski... Pens definitely got the better of that trade. It was expected that Neal would play well, Niskanen stepping up and being as good as he was this year was a HUGE bonus.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 17, 2012)

ROAR! Finland-USA 3-2. It was an _amazing_ game though, the tension was unbelievable. And even though the referees were being über-lenient, the fact that the game wasn't resolved through powerplays was refreshing.


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Missed that game, really wish more than just the USA games were being televised here...



Not sure what channels you have, but I've been getting some overseas games on the NBC Sports Network. I watched that Slovakia/Canada game where Canada was just in complete awe of losing to Slovakia. Could've been because its North American coverage, but I think I've seen a couple other matches. They're usually on around 5am, I get to watch the 3rd period before going into work


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2012)

Sounds like they're covering them but not putting them in the listings 

On the bright side got to see the Russia / Finland game last night for Geno's hat trick and the Russia / Slovakia for the Gold is on NBC Sports tonight at 9


----------



## Pav (May 21, 2012)

Oh Geno...I miss you.  And I'm only further confused as to how Russia bowed out of the olympics so quickly and quietly two years ago.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2012)

Yeah that goal was awesome. Was like "Ok, I'm obviously going to have to do this by myself if I want this scoring title..."

Watching him make Chara look like a traffic cone was a blast


----------

